# BMX für Kinder



## P-J (21. März 2020)

Hallo,

Ich möchte meinem 8-jährigen Sohn ein BMX kaufen, nun bin ich da aber ziemlich planlos. Es ist mir aber sehr wichtig, dass es ihm dann auch Spass macht, also nicht zu gross oder zu klein ist. Mein Sohn ist 1.35 m gross und hat 26 kg. Habt ihr mir einen Rat welche Grösse für ihn ideal wäre?

Vielen lieben Dank!


----------



## wolfsgut (21. März 2020)

Hi P.J,
ein 16 Zoll BMX sollte passen.
Gebraucht ca 150 Euro,wenn es was taugen soll.
Beispiel : https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...-bmx-seed-16-zoll-wtp-16-/1280049515-217-9400
Neu so ab 250 Euro : https://www.kunstform.org/de/bmx-raeder-bmx-kids-c-30_59?41o1670=1
Das bei Ebay dient nur als Beispiel,ist nicht von mir,und ich kenne den Verkäufer nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

